# For those who has UNetBootin problems



## silentbogo (Dec 27, 2013)

I've spent a few days battling UNetBootin under windows, because after the first run on a USB drive it refuses to write data to MBR. After many unsuccessful attempts to fix it, had to search for alternatives.

I found this little tool, called Universal USB Installer from PendriveLinux. It worked fine and, in contrast to Unetbootin, has the ability to download the latest distribution, insteadd of the fixed links to certain versions.

So, if you have problems with booting from USB drive, give it a try.
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/


----------



## Zedicus (Dec 27, 2013)

ive used unetbootbin, pendrive, and rufus.
rufus does seem to be the fastest and easiest sometimes, but they all have their place.
http://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## Pehla (Jan 22, 2014)

i dont know if im to late or if u already know about it..,but only tools for making linux usb is Lili usb creator
http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
lot of options there and never let me down...


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 22, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> I've spent a few days battling UNetBootin under windows, because after the first run on a USB drive it refuses to write data to MBR. After many unsuccessful attempts to fix it, had to search for alternatives.
> 
> I found this little tool, called Universal USB Installer from PendriveLinux. It worked fine and, in contrast to Unetbootin, has the ability to download the latest distribution, insteadd of the fixed links to certain versions.
> 
> ...


 
+1 for Universal USB Installer


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 5, 2014)

Did you know it is as simple as doing


```
cp my_fave_linux_distro.iso /dev/sdX
```
and finish with

```
sync
```

to get an immediately bootable linux usb key  ?

The /dev/sdX drive above is your *UNMOUNTED* usb key, please make sure to point toward the usb key root drive (sdX), not the partition inside it (sdXY)


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 7, 2014)

Will try that out some day ^

Thanks.


----------

